# clubs



## houdinimaster11 (Jan 5, 2011)

im just curious as to how many of you guys have started clubs at your schools or within your community. i recently started a club at my college and i was just wondering how you guys approached teaching and how things are going in terms of your meetings and what type of structure you have to them. 

it'd be cool to get some discussion going on what has worked well in clubs and what hasn't as well as effective teaching methods for multiple people at the same time.

i welcome any thoughts, comments, ideas or questions!


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 5, 2011)

Some of my friends and me started a cube club at my school, but everyone quit so now we only have 4 members, and rarely do any teaching.


----------



## houdinimaster11 (Jan 5, 2011)

i've found that working with smaller groups of people that are actually interested in understanding and getting better is a lot of fun! i've only got a handful of people that are frequent visitors. did you just teach people one on one? did you use any props like guides or videos or just in person?


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm working on starting a club in my school but I need a teacher advisor and finding one is a bit hard. As far as teaching goes since YouTube is blocked in school I was going to show them the video Tyson Mao did where he teaches you to solve it and then should anyone stay long enough I'd introduce more puzzles and advanced Fridrich.


----------



## CoolGuyIsCool (Jan 16, 2011)

I have thought about this for a long time!
I don't think the population at my school would be very interested in it though
I know a couple kids who cube, but even they wouldn't be regular visitors I think


----------

